# Mystery fittings and pipe.



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Between yesterday and today ran into couple of mystery fittings and pipe. Please enlighten me if you have info.

This is from a 100 year old victorian dwelling it is lead attached to galvanized.








After penetrating through block they poured extra lead on it for a support.









Long turn copper 90 from a condo association about 30 years old.










Lead pipe was used to serve as waste for shower.
Long turn 1" 90* was used for prv.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing unusual. That's common stuff on homes from the mid 60's and back.

The lead flange in the first pic is often seen on the stub out to a lavatory.

The bulge in the last pic has a brass ferrule under it to connect the lead to the threaded fitting. Then molten lead is "wiped" around the ferrule. Hence the phrases "a wiped joint" or "wiping lead".

SA, OS, and Mr. Parr should be along any moment with first hand accounts of this artistic era of our trade's history.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Those are remnants of a time when a plumber could go home after a 14 hour day, and feel good about what was done.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not understanding the purpose of the bulge.
The lead pipe seemed to be 1-1/4 diameter? I will take photos tomorrow of the lead tubing. Was it made on site or was this type tubing bought. Tubing was attached to a double Wye and snakes over to drain.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Its called a "wiped joint". It was made on site. It is used to connect the lead to the brass. 

Basically, molten lead was applied with a "wiping cloth", by hand, to form the joint. 

It was when men were men, and a plumber was THE man. :yes:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Found some unsoldered antique fittings in basement of victorian. Before and after I cleaned a little.
Streamline branded on fittings.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Found some unsoldered antique fittings in basement of victorian. Before and after I cleaned a little.
> Streamline branded on fittings.


The Streamline fittings were very innovative for their day.

The holes were 'touch points' for solder.

You heated up the fitting and fed 50/50 into the holes.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Those fittings were plumbed to last.. Great pics!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You've ruined their value by disturbing the patina. Don't take them to the Antiques Roadshow, they'll laugh at you.







Paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Found some unsoldered antique fittings in basement of victorian. Before and after I cleaned a little.
> Streamline branded on fittings.


They didn't know about capillary action when they first came out with the sweat fittings. I don't know how long it took until some lazy plumber discovered he didn't need that little hole to sweat a joint.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> The Streamline fittings were very innovative for their day.
> 
> The holes were 'touch points' for solder.
> 
> You heated up the fitting and fed 50/50 into the holes.



That's cool. I always assumed the holes were a gauge to let you know it was full. Learned something new today.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> They didn't know about capillary action when they first came out with the sweat fittings. I don't know how long it took until some lazy plumber discovered he didn't need that little hole to sweat a joint.


. . . .

http://michelsplumbing.com/images/Streamline_Advertisement.jpg


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Who needs that there ^ new fangled stuff anyway...............

Looks like a good advertising campaign, though. They musta spent a bundle on it................


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Nothing unusual. That's common stuff on homes from the mid 60's and back.
> 
> The lead flange in the first pic is often seen on the stub out to a lavatory.
> 
> ...


 
From my BLOG parr http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/plumbing-antiques.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> . . . .
> 
> http://michelsplumbing.com/images/Streamline_Advertisement.jpg


I dont know about that new fangled soldered pipe. Ill stick to threaded pipe.......


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> I dont know about that new fangled soldered pipe. Ill stick to threaded pipe.......


 
Yeah, before long they'll come up with some kind of flexible pipe that a guy just has to crimp together...:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

greenscoutII said:


> Yeah, before long they'll come up with some kind of flexible pipe that a guy just has to crimp together...:laughing:


Crimped because it's 8 or 9 times faster than cinching up a hose clamp, right?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

A couple of fitings I have run into before and I am interested to know little more about.

The gal bend has a 'fin' on the bottom. What is the theory behind that? I have also seen them on C.I W/C bends.

Next is a plastic material type reducing fitting on gas meter. Am I mistaken and is another material or can someone enlighten me please.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the "fin" is just part of the mold from when it was cast.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

On iron street fittings, I find that fin useful with my pipe wrench...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

That plastic fitting is a bushing, I've seen them down here but still don't know why...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> That plastic fitting is a bushing, I've seen them down here but still don't know why...


Your right it is a bushing. You seen them, but don't know why what?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Your right it is a bushing. You seen them, but don't know why what?


Why would the gas company use plastic bushings instead of reducing 90's or reducers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Your right it is a bushing. You seen them, but don't know why what?


Are you sure it's plastic? Something like that would split in a nanosecond under any kind of serious wrenching.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Are you sure it's plastic? Something like that would split in a nanosecond under any kind of serious wrenching.


It may be delrin, definately some sort of plastic. The ones I've seen here are more of a white/clear.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> It may be delrin, definately some sort of plastic. The ones I've seen here are more of a white/clear.


 Isn't a delrin fitting an insert fitting?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Isn't a delrin fitting an insert fitting?


Delrin is a type of plastic, used for all sorts of things. Made by DuPont, used for bushings in suspension, paintball gun parts etc.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like the weight of the meter would crack that plastic bushing

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They are definitely some sort of plastic material. I see them out here fairly often but i also don't know why they use them vs. something that would be more code appropriate or durable. The ones I see are very similar in color, maybe a bit more orange/brownish.





Paul


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> A couple of fitings I have run into before and I am interested to know little more about.
> 
> The gal bend has a 'fin' on the bottom. What is the theory behind that? I have also seen them on C.I W/C bends.
> 
> Next is a plastic material type reducing fitting on gas meter. Am I mistaken and is another material or can someone enlighten me please.


the plastic bushing is called an isolating/insulating bushing ,it's function is to reduce or eliinate electrical conductivity
don't over tighten them 
and don't hook up grounding connections to the gas piping

very common for them to leak,supposed to be on the non recording side of the meter


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I think the "fin" is just part of the mold from when it was cast.


Very good Mr. Biz!

"Casting risers" are also common on steel vic fittings.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

HOMER said:


> the plastic bushing is called an isolating/insulating bushing ,it's function is to reduce or eliinate electrical conductivity
> don't over tighten them
> and don't hook up grounding connections to the gas piping
> 
> very common for them to leak,supposed to be on the non recording side of the meter


Mystery solved, thanks!


----------

